# Cat eating chicken feed?



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

So I found who is getting into the feed, I was blaming mice but it was the cat. So does anyone have any idea why my barn cats are eating chicken food? I was thinking they ether need some mineral or vitamin they are not getting or maybe they crave the salt. There normal diet is cat food pretty much at chose (my grandmother is convened that they are starving.) and first pick over of table scraps before they go to the chickens.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i dont know what the image is not showing


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe it just tastes good


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Why do cats do anything they do?


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't think too much about it. Even with a normal diet my dog would eat chicken pellets, scratch, or rabbit pellets, if given the chance. I don't know about why a cat would eat it, but it can't hurt them unless it's all they're eating. Just make sure their water supply is topped off. That dry stuff is very dehydrating once they're done.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Same reason the chicken crossed the road.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Corn seems to be attractive to just about anything. Lots of calories. It's also often in pet food so cats and dogs get a taste for it...


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Someone dumped a little kitten who won't be caught. I've been feeding him a scoop of catfood every morning, but have come to learn not to call "kitty, kitty" when I put it out. Apparently, the duck is confused about his name, his species and his diet. If he sees me put down catfood, he's the first there, and he'll eat nearly all of it immediately. And I don't put it out in the evening because various other nocturnal things I never meant to feed come eat it.

So around our place, nothing has a definite diet. I guess it's just whatever tastes good or is easy to snatch from the rightful owner.
Kit


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

My cats like layer pellets and my layers like cat food. Animals are mysterious.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Our dogs eat chicken feed and pig feed. Sometimes their poo is mostly undigested seed. I think they are just gluttons.


----------

